# Off the Map (Book)



## Meek1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I recently recieved my order from Crimethinc and started reading this novel right away. Off the map tells an amazing story of two women hitchhiking, train hopping and squatting throughout Europe and is definitely worth the read


----------



## MrD (Dec 27, 2010)

indeed...


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 27, 2010)

i always think of this quote outta that book......."the side of the highway is like under a country's couch cushion".....or somethin along those lines......you know how yer always finding weird random things on the side of the road(theres a thread about it)...but yeah....i think they were like 16 too...pretty inspiring .... ha, while yer on the crimethink kick..gotta read evasion...it had me stoked on stealin shit for a while after i read it


----------



## Meek1 (Dec 27, 2010)

bryanpaul said:


> i always think of this quote outta that book......."the side of the highway is like under a country's couch cushion".....or somethin along those lines......you know how yer always finding weird random things on the side of the road(theres a thread about it)...but yeah....i think they were like 16 too...pretty inspiring .... ha, while yer on the crimethink kick..gotta read evasion...it had me stoked on stealin shit for a while after i read it


 
Yeah I got that with my order as well im gonna read it next


----------

